# Can any one gobble with a mouth call?



## The Canuck Kid

I am trying too, any tips?

thanks


----------



## Slayer_54

place the corners of the fram right behind your canine teeth then the fram will just rest up there. trim the vinyl to fit oyur mouth if you want, dont trim your reed.


----------



## cut'em

I've been gobbling with a mouth call for years and will try to give some advice. I use a Quaker Boy pro triple. The first thing you must do is modify the call, do this by laying the call on the table with the longest reed on the bottom, next take a razor blade and cut the two longest reeds along the edge of the frame to the length of the shortest this is only two cuts about 1/8" and creates two reeds kinda flapping out there. this will loosen the call up Which is important! Next spend a while chewing on the outside vinyl or tape to soften the edges up. To begin gobbling place the call in your mouth like you would for any other sound but using your tounge press the call to wedge it behind and between your eye teeth. The call must stay there without your tounge holding it in place. The gobble effect is done by creating a machine gun sound with your tounge under the call. Start by holding your tounge tight to the call and progress to barely touching the end of the reeds ( this is the sweet spot) Now once you get that, relaxe your lower jaw and start to shake your head as if your trying to dry your hair. Let your jaw float this gets your cheeks involved and is very important. Your mouth is closed and your lips are just flapping in the breeze keep your jaw and lips relaxed!!!! As you get the hang of it start to drop the back of your tounge down and use only the tip to touch the call. Gobbling with a mouth call will take lots of practice but once you master it you will amaze alot of people who will pat you down looking for a hand held call. Don't forget Gobbling in the field is seldom if ever effective and I don't have to mention dangerous. I use it 99% of the time out of the field to have fun and maybe once a year hunting to locate a tight lipped tom that wont respond to an owl hoot while on the morning roost. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------

